# Rims



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

*Rims--PLEASE HELP*

I have a 98 200. I am rolling on the stock 14s right now, however i want to upgrade to some 16" or 17" rims. I have heard that this will jack up your speedometer and your odometer. Is this true?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

depends on what size of tires you use as to how bad it will be
but yes, it will be slightly off


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

for some odd reason i have 18s and before winter i tested my speed with the gps on my pda and it was right on... weird


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

it is possible depending on what profile you have. as long as the overall outside diameter is the same, width and sidewall height don't matter.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I used this online calculator to ensure my speedo would not be too far when I got my rims...

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got 205/40/17 and its right on the money. As say it does depend on the size


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have 225/35/18


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I was going to run 205/40/17's on my 200sx, you say this will be right on with the speed?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry, i mean 205/45/17


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

205/40/17 is the correct size for a B14.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

samo said:


> 205/40/17 is the correct size for a B14.


The Tire Calc site said 205/45/17's were the same size, not 40's.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Then get 45-series tires.

Everything I've ever read/seen about the B13 and B14 says 205/40/17 is correct, though.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I mean i'm not calling you on this, i just want to know why you'd say one thing and the site would say another.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it could be that you have non stock-sized tires and so are not basing the measurement off of the original size. Seeing how you have an SE-R, someone could have put fatter tires on it in the past, throwing off the calculator. Nonetheless, I'm just going off what I know.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what size do you have on right now? i have se-r wheels as well and the profile should be 50mm right? or is it 55mm?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> what size do you have on right now? i have se-r wheels as well and the profile should be 50mm right? or is it 55mm?


185/60/15 Coopers. That's what's on there. I don't know what it was supposed to come with stock.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> 185/60/15 Coopers. That's what's on there. I don't know what it was supposed to come with stock.


195/55 15 is the tire the car was equipped with. The tire you are running is about the same diameter, but the tread width is much smaller (5.9" vs 6.7")

Lew


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

no sorry i am running 195's. You're right.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

wait, 55's? You sure their not 60's?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> wait, 55's? You sure their not 60's?


I'm pretty sure. I got the spec from the 1997 B14 Factory Service Manual. Also, I bought my car new, and 195/55 15s are what came on it.

Lew


----------

